# Anyone in Los Angeles?



## MotoEV (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey There,

My name is Joe and I'm new to the forum. I've been doing a lot of research on EV's lately and I've always had a passion for motorcycles so I figured it's time to combine the two. I'm looking for other people in the Los Angeles area who would be interested in working on projects, brainstorming, or even starting a company. While I'm planning to build an EV commuter bike for myself, my future plan is to open an electric motorcycle conversion shop here in LA and eventually create an original custom prototype. For the time being I'd also be willing to volunteer with an EV race team(TTXGP or drag racing for example), start-up company, or anyone's private projects. I just want to get involved and learn the ropes so if this sounds like you or anyone you know, please drop me line. Thanks for reading.


----------



## lorraine (Feb 11, 2009)

MotoEV said:


> Hey There,
> 
> My name is Joe and I'm new to the forum. I've been doing a lot of research on EV's lately and I've always had a passion for motorcycles so I figured it's time to combine the two. I'm looking for other people in the Los Angeles area who would be interested in working on projects, brainstorming, or even starting a company. While I'm planning to build an EV commuter bike for myself, my future plan is to open an electric motorcycle conversion shop here in LA and eventually create an original custom prototype. For the time being I'd also be willing to volunteer with an EV race team(TTXGP or drag racing for example), start-up company, or anyone's private projects. I just want to get involved and learn the ropes so if this sounds like you or anyone you know, please drop me line. Thanks for reading.


Hi,Joe.My name is Lorain from China,we manufacture LiFePO4 battery for ebikes,e-motorcycles and e-car. our battery cell is cylindrical with steel case,this battery is more reliable than rectang or soft package just as polymer Li-ion. we have e-motorcycle and e-car models,if you trust me,you can add my MSN: [email protected]
http://www.xhnykj.com


----------



## china2060 (Mar 26, 2009)

hello , please contact me ,we produce li-ion batteries over 40AH TO 9000 AH, We have a great chance to develop together


----------



## cthomaschase (Apr 24, 2009)

MotoEV,

I'm in LA as well and looking to do some projects with electric bikes. I ride off-road and also have experience working on bikes. Ping me if you want to get together and chat, sounds like we can share what we've learned.

Charles
cthomaschase [at] hotmail [dot] com


----------

